# for bearded dragon



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

hi can bearded dragons eat mint plant


----------



## jacko19 (Jul 16, 2008)

To my understanding yes in moderation. :2thumb:Mine love's dandelions:flrt:


----------



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

so they can eat mint


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

they can but like stated above in moderation only.


----------



## IceDragon (Jun 19, 2008)

Mine eats lots of Dandelion greens and he loves it! i've also started giving him White clover and he like that too... I recommend giving them something you know they like and that they can eat on a daily basis... Always nice to give them a treat now and again too.


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

IceDragon said:


> Mine eats lots of Dandelion greens and he loves it! i've also started giving him White clover and he like that too... I recommend giving them something you know they like and that they can eat on a daily basis... Always nice to give them a treat now and again too.


 
*somebody else's called Spyro too!:lol2:*


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

This is a list of proven safe plants for bearded dragons.

Alfalfa
Astilbe
Baby's Tears
Basil (leaves and flowers)
Chinese Lantern (flowers)
Carnations (petals)
Chamomile, English
Clover
Dahlia (flowerhead)
Dandelion (leaves, flowerhead)
Day Lilies (flowers)
Dracaena (cornplant)
Fennel
Ficus (leaves)
Geranium (flowers, leaves)
Grape (leaves, fruit), (not ornamental grape ivys)
Impatiens
Johnny-Jump-Up (flowers)
Hibiscus, Tropical & Blue (flowers, leaves)
Hollyhock (leaves, flowers)
Hens and Chicks
Lavender
Maple (leaves)
Mesquite (leaves)
Mint
Mulberry (leaves)
Nasturtium (flowers, leaves)
Oregano
Pansies (flowers)
Pea, Green Bean (leaves, pods)
Peppermint
Petunia
Phlox
Pinks (petals)
Rose (petals)
Rosemary (leaves, flowers)
Sage (leaves, flowers)
Spider Plant (leaves, sap may be a skin irritant)
Split-Leaf Philodendron (leaves)
Squash / Zucchini (flowers)
Thyme (leaves, flowers)
Violets (Not African Violets (flowers, leaves)
Wandering Jew (leaves, sap may be a skin irritant)
Yucca (flowers)


----------

